

25 Suspicious Code Fragments in CoreCLR - brass9
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0310/

======
AndreyKarpov
And another more verified projects:
[http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0084/](http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0084/) :)

